# Kickstarter Campaign for Home Solar System?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ter-way-to-energy-independence?ref=nav_search

This might be good for me. I dont have a lot of room for panels. This looks technically easy?


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

no batteries? what will you do at night when the sun goes down?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

tirednurse said:


> no batteries? what will you do at night when the sun goes down?


Play Doctor ? Lol !


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

tirednurse said:


> no batteries? what will you do at night when the sun goes down?


 This is not for running lights or for preppers it's for lowering your electric bill
No battery is needed it just puts electric back in the grid it doesn't save any for lights or anything


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I've heard of this kickstarter project on a solar forum. The MAJOR hurtle this solar system has is that you can not legally back feed through a homes AC plugs. If you do and burn the home down your insurance will not cover because you were doing something that is illegal. There are several good reasons for this which would take too much time to explain here.

In addition to this as of a year ago there are no UL approved anti-islanding devices that can be "plugged in" available in the US although Simmens had applied and been turned down several times.

Another problem is unless you have a 2 way power meter (power company has to install one) and you pay the local power company a monthly fee for this meter (about $10 a month) you will not be paid for any additional electricity you illegally send to the grid.

Personally I'm passing on contributing.


----------

